# Replacing sliding door, sill pan needed?



## mattylance (Jun 7, 2014)

I have a 2015 built home in 
Minnesota and am swapping out the sliding patio door with french doors. It is obviously cold out here now so I want to make sure my ducks are in a row before I take out the slider.

My question is will I need a new sill pan for this? New membrane? Any other general tips or comments appreciated.

New door is here:
http://m.homedepot.com/p/JELD-WEN-7...rickmould-and-Blinds-THDJW205900499/206873603


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd bet there is no sill pan there now, and since there's a roof over it on the outside one's really not needed.
I would just use window and door tape for flashing and set the threshold in a bed of silicone.
http://inspectapedia.com/BestPractices/Door_Flashing_Details.php


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

nice information...!


----------

